
FB said adding a phone number for 2FA was for security, now it can't be disabled - paglia_s
https://mobile.twitter.com/jeremyburge/status/1101402001907372032
======
winternett
The junk calls, and spam emails we have been getting are all linked to this...

It has been going on for a long time. I was working on testing MFA on
Microsoft Azure with a brand new phone number I registered, was not getting
any junk calls at all before I started testing. The minute I submitted my
phone number to the authentication app for Azure, I started getting random
calls on my phone. The minute I submitted my email address for verification I
started getting junk mail.

Many of these companies are using 3rd party libraries that snag your number
and store it insecurely and/or even sell it to spammers. Companies should be
held accountable for it, and customers should be able to opt out. Not everyone
can simply change their phone number.

Google (Android) and Apple should also be required to provide better ways of
blocking unwanted calls, like being able to use wild cards e.g. (301)299-* to
block all numbers within a range.

I think the biggest problems preventing this issue from being resolved is that
mobile carriers are profiting from the surging airtime fees, and that most
people don't really know that this is all happening behind the scenes.

------
AdamJacobMuller
This is annoying.

I deleted my facebook account years ago and only created a new one last year
for the purposes of having access to my companies facebook page.

Obviously, to secure that, I added a phone number for 2FA. Now, I've started
to get annoying, sometimes daily, SMS from Facebook about how "my friends are
looking for me." Really discourages me from properly securing my account.

------
marssaxman
This seemed like the inevitable outcome back when FB first started asking for
phone numbers, which is why I've never given them my number. It wouldn't
surprise me if they've sussed it out some other way, though - raiding the
address books belonging to friends who were trusting enough to install the
Messenger app, perhaps.

